# Trivia 3/4



## luckytrim (Mar 4, 2019)

trivia 3/4
DID YOU KNOW...
Eight million horses and countless mules and donkeys died  during World War
One .

1. If I suffer from Xocolataphobia, what is it that I fear  ?
  a. - Valentine's Day
  b. - Floral Bouquets
  c. - Valentine's Cards
  d. - Chocolate
2. Which other large European automobile manufacturer shares  the same parts
bin as Volkswagen ?
3. Can you recall the name of the actress who played Mrs.  Edith Bunker from
the series "All In The Family" ?
4. Herb Alpert was best known for playing which musical  instrument?
5. Natural pearls melt in what substance?
6. There are four "Throwing" events in the Summer Olympics ;  name them...
7. In what year did we first see the 'Super Bowl Shuffle'  ?
  a. - 1981
  b. - 1983
  c. - 1985
  d. - 1987
8. In what 70's TV sitcom would you hear a woman often saying  'Watch It, 
Sucka..' ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Morton Iodized Salt contains sugar.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. AUDI
3. Jean Stapleton
4. Trumpet
5. Vinegar
6. Discus, Javelin, Shot put, and Hammer Throw.
7. - c
8. 'Sanford & Son'

TRUTH !!
In 1924 Morton became the first company to produce iodized  salt for the
table in order to reduce the incidence of simple goiter.  Dextrose is added
to stabilize the iodide. Iodine is vital to the proper  functioning of the
thyroid gland and the prevention of goiter.


----------

